# Spinning Wing Decoy Placement



## rwjtaz (Sep 8, 2005)

I hunt a transition slough/field area and am looking at a wind driven spinning wing decoy. I have a few floaters in the water, some standups next to it, and a couple dozen in the field. Wanted to get opinions on two things. First is would you use the spinner on the water or in the field? Second is where in the spread (Water or field) do you locate it?


----------



## sd5.0. (Mar 13, 2008)

Dont mess with the wind spinning decoy. You can get a baby mojo for 60 bucks and they work great. Second are the birds feeding in the field or is it just a loafing area they use? If the birds are not feeding in the field I would set your spinner in the water. Set the spinner up just up wind a few feet of where you want the birds to land in the hole.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I always locate mine on the up wind side of the kill hole if it is water or land.

Now in your situation where are you killing most of your birds....over water or land? If you are killing them over the land put decoy there. Over the water put the decoy there.

Now with all of this said. Sometime you have to move the decoy around to see how the birds are reacting to it. If they are trying to land else where....you move to that location and leave the decoy.


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

we have two of the wind powered spinners, and they work very well in nodak because of your nearly constant wind there. And they are excellent if you're walking any distance to your hunting location because they weigh darn near nothing. We occasionally hike into a pothole where they work well. They suck here in Michigan however  because we lack the constant wind you have.

As far as placement...for water or field spreads, we set them on the upwind side of the kill hole (wherever you have that located). honestly it isn't that difficult out there. Once the ducks see the movement, it's like they're on a string.


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

if your field hunting put it behind your blind so you can turn it off and take it down if geese come in!


----------

